# 5 new rubs 3 new BBQ sauces



## Buckeye02 (May 30, 2020)

So today I'm smoking Drums and Thighs. I normally smoke quarters but decided to play around with some new sauces and rubs. Wanted to hear some different opinions on chicken. I currently smoke at 275° until they hit 175-180. Have always had decent results with bite through skin. Ive seen a couple videos where guys were smoking them in foil pans. Ive always just laid them directly on the rack. Im using a Pit Boss copperhead for what its worth. So just looking for different opinions/ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Buckeye02 (May 30, 2020)




----------



## sseriouss1 (May 8, 2022)

Would've been great if you'd gotten a response. I'm getting ready to put on a batch of legs and thighs in my new Pit Boss Laredo. I'm going to 300 degrees for about a half hour then I'll crank it up to 450 to finish. Hoping to get crispy skin. I'll update after with details and pics.


----------



## sseriouss1 (May 8, 2022)

sseriouss1 said:


> Would've been great if you'd gotten a response. I'm getting ready to put on a batch of legs and thighs in my new Pit Boss Laredo. I'm going to 300 degrees for about a half hour then I'll crank it up to 450 to finish. Hoping to get crispy skin. I'll update after with details and pics.


Went well. 300 until 180 then 400 to finish. Delicious. Would prefer crispier skin though so next time going to try 250 until 150 then 400 to finish.


----------



## Alsta (May 9, 2022)

If you add some baking soda to the dry mix, that will help with the crispy skin. 
For the suggestion for spices / sauces, I'm still new myself and I don't always get on the site, so I apologize for lack of input from me.


----------

